# Overo/tovero?Other?



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I am going to say Overo, but I am usually wrong.


----------



## Cweaver (Jan 23, 2013)

Haha thank youI was calling him "the overo colt" the whole day until I won the sale and went to his stall. I had been looking at him before of course but hadn't really been focusing on his coloring. Only reason tovero went through my head is because of the white that goes over his neck/withers


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

No he is not "tovero." He is frame overo, probably splash and sabino. I would just tell people he is frame overo.

Tovero isn't even a "true" pattern and is extremely outdated. Tovero means "tobiano and soemthing else we can't bother to say what the other pattern is.)


----------



## Cweaver (Jan 23, 2013)

oh..oops. Thank you


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Tovero is an outdated term to describe a horse with more than one white pattern being expressed. 

In this colt, I'm seeing frame (because the color is literally "framing" the white), tobiano (because the white crosses his topline), and sabino (which is causing the "blurry" edges to the color). I'm possibly also seeing splash in the way there's minimal color on his belly/legs? Could be wrong about the splash.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cweaver (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks! I am more involved in the AQHA world and know little about classifying a paint other than a tobiano or splash(easy ones)


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

I see frame for sure and maybe some splash too. Nice looking horse!


----------



## Cweaver (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

He looks tobiano with frame, sabino, and splash.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cweaver (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I am not seeing any tobiano. Frame for sure, and splash and possibly sabino. With this much white, either sabino or splash could send it over the topline. If tobiano was present, you would expect the white to cross at the hips and shoulders, not the neck.


----------

